# Is my little baby fine?



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I have just check on Ibi and it seems that there is something inside her nostril. I'm a bit worried about this. I don't know if it's normal. The weather is pretty warm and she has been having baths






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the video it seems she has either a little dust from the bits of keratin released from the feather shafts when preening or she has one of those tiny fluffy white feathers on the nostril. Either way, there is not cause for concern and soon enough your Ibi will be able to clear the nostril by either using the foot to scratch on it or by sneezing it out.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

aluz said:


> From the video it seems she has either a little dust from the bits of keratin released from the feather shafts when preening or she has one of those tiny fluffy white feathers on the nostril. Either way, there is not cause for concern and soon enough your Ibi will be able to clear the nostril by either using the foot to scratch on it or by sneezing it out.


Thanks you Aluz !! You are awesome ! I was starting to get stressed about the issue ! I will be keep an eye on her ! Thanks a lot for your reply !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome! Your Ibi is just fine.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

aluz said:


> You're very welcome! Your Ibi is just fine.


You are brilliant Aluz ! Thanks for all your support ! Ibi is sending you a big hug and a kiss !
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words and Ibi too for posing so beautifully for the camera!

If you just took these pictures of your Ibi, then it seems she has already gotten rid of the speck of dust or fluffy feather. Her nostrils are completely clear! :thumbsup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay, completely clear now . Sometimes we do see a little clog in there as aluz has mentioned. If there is no discharge and illness, it will just clear on it's own as has happened.


----------

